# Odd Tire Noise



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

My 2005 M6's front tires makes a noise when going on right hand sweeping turns or curves. Sounds like excessive tire roar, and I can feel it a little in the steering wheel. Going on left handed curves or sweeping turns there's no noise at all, just on right handers. Any ideas?
Doesn't sound or feel like the front tires are rubbing against anything, more like the tread is causing the sound. Am running Yokohama S Drive tires 245 45 17s, which is stock size. Could it just be the type of tire?
Appreciate any thoughts on this.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds like maybe your left hand front wheel bearing is going bad. Have it checked out.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Check for strut rub too.


----------

